# R34GTR HKS MAF delete pipes



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

as title

Id like the branded ones 

lemme know

thanks


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Ashley , Usually keep them in stock around £100 a set PM if you need them 

Rich


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

ashleyishiding said:


> as title
> 
> Id like the branded ones
> 
> ...






Hi



We Have a set of HKS pipes in stock give us a call:thumbsup:




Regards MGT


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


You have a reply to your PM


Regards MGT


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

MGT Motorsport Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> You have a reply to your PM
> ...


Hi

Nothing in my PMs from you?

Can you resend?

Thanks


----------

